# If Jake Shields Loses..



## <M>MA (Nov 20, 2006)

Who will his next opponent be? We all know if GSP wins he's most likely going to fight Silva and if he loses he'll most likely get a quick rematch.

But what if Shields loses? Who will/should his next opponent be? Personally, I'd love to see a Penn vs Shields fight. Maybe even Koscheck or Diego Sanchez.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Assuming they're not going to just hold him aside until Fitch returns, UFC should pit Shields against BJ.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Yea, Fitch or BJ would be an option.

I'm pretty sure he loses both of them.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

You could always give Condit a shot at a rematch. I think Shields has a good shot against anybody in the division but I just can't think of any match ups that are that exciting.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I think he'd beat BJ honestly. BJ isn't the same BJ anymore imo. I think that draw to Fitch took something from him. Had he lost he would've retired I think. I'd much rather see a fight with him and Fitch or Condit. I think he beats condit (not easily, mind you) and loses to Fitch in a closely contested match.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> I think he'd beat BJ honestly. BJ isn't the same BJ anymore imo. I think that draw to Fitch took something from him. Had he lost he would've retired I think. I'd much rather see a fight with him and Fitch or Condit. I think he beats condit (not easily, mind you) and loses to Fitch in a closely contested match.


I think Fitch would be able to keep the fight standing and easily out-point him to a clear decision or stoppage. Much better stand up fighter!

BJ would do the same, but easily stop him on the feet! Just like GSP!


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

I agree with whoever said Condit; that would be a good fight. BJ lost the fight against Fitch, he really doesn't deserve the shot against the ex-number one contender. In fact, BJ's lucky he even got Fitch...kinda messed up though, cuz Fitch is lucky he got BJ cuz he's not exactly the biggest draw :/ I could see Fitch being the first champion to like, get fired or something, great guy, but the fans seem to hate him, if he could just roll with his unpopularity it would probably serve him well.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> I think he'd beat BJ honestly. BJ isn't the same BJ anymore imo. I think that draw to Fitch took something from him. Had he lost he would've retired I think. I'd much rather see a fight with him and Fitch or Condit. I think he beats condit (not easily, mind you) and loses to Fitch in a closely contested match.


People said the same thing about BJ after the second GSP fight. Worked out well for Kenny Florian didn't it? Same thing after the Edgar fights, I think Hughes would tell you that was a mistake. See a pattern?


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Shields would put a grappling clinic on Fitch. I'd want to see that.


----------



## <M>MA (Nov 20, 2006)

Toxic said:


> People said the same thing about BJ after the second GSP fight. Worked out well for Kenny Florian didn't it? Same thing after the Edgar fights, I think Hughes would tell you that was a mistake. See a pattern?



Indeed.. Penn vs Shields would be a great fight, Penn would put on a clinic if it remained standing.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

As boring as this might sound I want to see Shields vs Fitch. *Who can out bore the other. *

Jokes aside Shields has a bright future he can fight in WW or MW and is definitely top 5 in either.


----------



## BadTrip (Dec 31, 2008)

<M>MA said:


> Indeed.. Penn vs Shields would be a great fight, Penn would put on a clinic if it remained standing.


Why would you think it would remain standing? Shields is much larger and stronger than BJ and would break his will by controlling him on the mat... just like Fitch did...just like GSP did... BJ has lost his desire, in my opinion. He has tools but not the competetive hunger that once drove him.
just my opinion, of course.


----------



## BadTrip (Dec 31, 2008)

No_Mercy said:


> As boring as this might sound I want to see Shields vs Fitch. *Who can out bore the other. *
> 
> Jokes aside Shields has a bright future he can fight in WW or MW and is definitely top 5 in either.


Shields _could_ pose a huge threat to Anderson. We just saw Anderson get pushed to the limit by a solid wrestler who just wanted to get him down and rough him up. Shields poses that sort of threat in my opinion.

I still wonder how much of that fight was Anderson's rib issue, or whatever that was. It shocked me to see Sonnen landing blows on him when we all knew Sonnen wanted to take the fight to the mat. Makes me wonder if Anderson simply didn't respect Sonnen enough to avoid his punches or something.


----------



## rvd (Jul 6, 2006)

who cares.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

BJ would smash Shields.

Shields would struggle for takedowns and wouldn't submit BJ if he did get one.On the feet it's a blowout in favor of The Prodigy. 

Shields v Fitch or Koscheck or Alves would be fun


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

BadTrip said:


> Shields _could_ pose a huge threat to Anderson. We just saw Anderson get pushed to the limit by a solid wrestler who just wanted to get him down and rough him up. Shields poses that sort of threat in my opinion.
> 
> I still wonder how much of that fight was Anderson's rib issue, or whatever that was. It shocked me to see Sonnen landing blows on him when we all knew Sonnen wanted to take the fight to the mat. Makes me wonder if Anderson simply didn't respect Sonnen enough to avoid his punches or something.


Anderson is my favorite fighter and I had money on that fight. While he was getting dominated everybody asked me if I was nervous...I said nah I have faith. In the other forum thread I predicted a 2nd/3rd round triangle, but definitely not in the 5th. Chael's losses have come to submissions; Maia and before that against Paulo Filho who's trained with Anderson before. 

Anderson definitely did not take Chael's striking seriously. That left cross that wobbled em shocked everyone including Anderson himself. The subsequent shots he took he rolled with it, but it looks like Anderson was testing his punches. On the ground he was staying active, but there's no doubt Chael was dictating the entire fight. The ribs was a factor although when you're fighting your adrenaline kicks in so the effects are dampened, but make no mistake it hinders anybody's movement as that's part of your core. 

All in all that fight had to happen the way it did to show that he's not invincible. Look at Fedor. But what it did show is why Anderson is the reigning champion. He has elite striking, solid ground game, mental toughness, and above all else the heart to win even in the most dire circumstances. Reminded me of the Jordan "flu game" where I bet $50 on that. I'll never forget that...


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

St.Paul Guy said:


> BJ would smash Shields.
> 
> Shields would struggle for takedowns and wouldn't submit BJ if he did get one.On the feet it's a blowout in favor of The Prodigy.
> 
> Shields v Fitch or Koscheck or Alves would be fun


Really? Like you truly believe that? Shields would ragdoll BJ and pound on him for however long the fight lasted. The size and strength difference would be self evident IMO.

I dont think BJ would be able to stop Shield standing its a possibility but not a very likely one.


----------



## BadTrip (Dec 31, 2008)

No_Mercy said:


> Anderson is my favorite fighter and I had money on that fight. While he was getting dominated everybody asked me if I was nervous...I said nah I have faith. In the other forum thread I predicted a 2nd/3rd round triangle, but definitely not in the 5th. Chael's losses have come to submissions; Maia and before that against Paulo Filho who's trained with Anderson before.
> 
> Anderson definitely did not take Chael's striking seriously. That left cross that wobbled em shocked everyone including Anderson himself. The subsequent shots he took he rolled with it, but it looks like Anderson was testing his punches. On the ground he was staying active, but there's no doubt Chael was dictating the entire fight. The ribs was a factor although when you're fighting your adrenaline kicks in so the effects are dampened, but make no mistake it hinders anybody's movement as that's part of your core.
> 
> All in all that fight had to happen the way it did to show that he's not invincible. Look at Fedor. But what it did show is why Anderson is the reigning champion. He has elite striking, solid ground game, mental toughness, and above all else the heart to win even in the most dire circumstances. Reminded me of the Jordan "flu game" where I bet $50 on that. I'll never forget that...


So... to the point... do you think Anderson (if he loses in the UFC) will be beaten by a wrestler?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

BadTrip said:


> So... to the point... do you think Anderson (if he loses in the UFC) will be beaten by a wrestler?


Wrestler with good submission defense Yes!!!

Yushin Okami..


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

slapshot said:


> Really? Like you truly believe that? Shields would ragdoll BJ and pound on him for however long the fight lasted. The size and strength difference would be self evident IMO.
> 
> I dont think BJ would be able to stop Shield standing its a possibility but not a very likely one.


Yep.

BJ's TDD is amongst the best in the sport. Even the mighty GSP struggled to take him down until BJ gassed. (GSP's TD >> Shields' TD)

If BJ shows up to fight he beats every WW outside of GSP and possibly Fitch.


----------



## BadTrip (Dec 31, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> Wrestler with good submission defense Yes!!!
> 
> Yushin Okami..


The thing about Okami is that slow start... if he comes slow, as he normally does... I think Anderson will light him up.
...but point taken. do you think Okami pulls the upset here?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

BadTrip said:


> The thing about Okami is that slow start... if he comes slow, as he normally does... I think Anderson will light him up.
> ...but point taken. do you think Okami pulls the upset here?


I hope that Silva wins of course, but I think Okami should only be a very small underdog here. Maybe 60/40 or something like that. 

I think Okami can certainly beat Silva just like Sonnen did just without getting submited in the last round. 

But I see Anderson finishing him with a KO in the third/fourth round after losing one of the first two rounds.

Or like you mentioned, he KO's Yushin in the first round!


Everything should be very possible here!


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Put him in against Matt Hughes, neither one of them can punch for beans so they can just wrestle each other till the fight ends.


----------



## duckyou666 (Mar 17, 2011)

Honestly, after Shields loses to GSP, I think they should give him a striker, instead of another Wrestler he can go out there and cuddle with for 15 minutes. In the Kampmann robbery, Shields looked so out of his league standing, so clearly that's what he needs to improve on. Make him improve. Give him Alves, or even Hallman. If Hardly could ever learn to begin to sprawl, I'd say give him the fight. No Fitch, cuz that's just letting Shields fall back on, and lose with, what he's already great at, and that's the ground game.


----------



## <M>MA (Nov 20, 2006)

War Swick!


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

St.Paul Guy said:


> Yep.
> 
> BJ's TDD is amongst the best in the sport. Even the mighty GSP struggled to take him down until BJ gassed. (GSP's TD >> Shields' TD)
> 
> If BJ shows up to fight he beats every WW outside of GSP and possibly Fitch.


BJ's TDD is great at lightweight but it falls to above average at just about any other weight class.

Ill tell you this much if Fitch can hold BJ down the way he did then Shields would take him down and it wont matter how good his hands are. Fitch has skills but Shields is not there to just pound you out he'll take a chance at a submission and he's better at them than Fitch. 

I cant find a reason to think BJ would do anything but lose.

BJ would get worked.



<M>MA said:


> War Swick!


 Hay! Id watch that fight, Swick is a cool dude.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

If Ellenberger beats Pierson, I'd like to see him get that fight as there is some tension between him and Shields and it would be a good fight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

slapshot said:


> BJ's TDD is great at lightweight but it falls to above average at just about any other weight class.


 Fitch, Hughes and GSP would all disagree. All struggled to take BJ down. Don't let the truth get in the way of a good story though. 


> Ill tell you this much if Fitch can hold BJ down the way he did then Shields would take him down and it wont matter how good his hands are. Fitch has skills but Shields is not there to just pound you out he'll take a chance at a submission and he's better at them than Fitch.


 If Fitch can hold BJ down and after BJ gases from completely out wrestling Fitch for 10 minutes? Shields will take a chance at a submission? That is to BJ's advantage, BJ is an extremely high caliber of grappler, Receiving GnP has been shown to break him not Submissions, BJ was the best LW pure grappler in the world at one time and has the medal to prove it. 


Give me one reason to think Shields has the tools to beat BJ, Seriously I fail to see where he has any major advantage. BJ showed against Fitch he can wrestle with the best so if Shields has a wrestling advantage its minor at best but if Kampmann defended Jakes TD's BJ sure as hell can, BJJ? BJ is more accomplished and I have little reason to believe Shields would have much for him after watching the Kampmann fight. Striking? Really? BJ is not even in the same hemisphere when it comes to striking. So that leaves us conditioning but lets be honest so far since returning to WW Jake looked like crap. The BJ that fought Fitch was in better shape than the Shields that fought Kampmann. Personally I am convinced at WW BJ would crush Shields. Jake needs to move back to MW because honestly IMO he has looked much better since moving to MW than he ever did at WW.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Some reason your getting snotty with me about truth? If so try presenting it in your argument then before you go busting my balls..

You just rattled off three fighters that all took him down to back your case he's hard to take down? All three are wrestlers all three beat him, if you want to bicker about the draw well I dont so we can just say Fitch took him down and held him there without a lot of issues. 

If you'll notice these guys who BEAT BJ are all weaker at BJJ than Jake, maybe Hughes could hang but I doubt it. Shields has better Wrestling than Hughes and better everything really. 


Look he still has good td defense but its not god like or going to save him against shields. If his TDD is so fn good at WW how did Fitch, Hughes and GSP all take him down and beat on his face then..

I guess if you fail to see how shields would win you just need to push BJ's balls to the left or the right they must be dangling in your way.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

slapshot said:


> Some reason your getting snotty with me about truth? If so try presenting it in your argument then before you go busting my balls..
> 
> You just rattled off three fighters that all took him down to back your case he's hard to take down? All three are wrestlers all three beat him, if you want to bicker about the draw well I dont so we can just say Fitch took him down and held him there without a lot of issues.
> 
> ...


Hughes in his prime vs. Shields @ WW

Striking: Hughes > Shields
Wrestling: Hughes > Shields
BJJ: Hughes < Shields (but it's close)
Cardio: Hughes > Shields


Shields is like a less dynamic version of Hughes when he was doing his thing.

BJ beat Hughes twice. The one time Hughes beat BJ it was due to BJ being so tired he couldn't stand.

Shields could beat BJ, but his only chance would be to hold him down for 3 rounds. GSP, Hughes, and Fitch were able to take BJ down, but it was far from easy and they all have/had better takedowns than Shields.

BJ wins 7/10 fights IMO


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

duckyou666 said:


> ...*Give him Alves*...


^^ This.

After Shields loses to GSP and Alves beats Story - this fight would make a lot of sense.

But the UFC will give Shields Condit or BJ next most likely.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

St.Paul Guy said:


> Hughes in his prime vs. Shields @ WW
> 
> Striking: Hughes > Shields
> Wrestling: Hughes > Shields
> ...


He's not less of a fight he just has better competition than hughes and he would beat hughes even in his prime.


----------



## jenpachi (Apr 21, 2011)

If Jake Shields do lose then GSP has once again wiped out the whole of the division. Jake Shields came into UFC as the new threat to take GSP's crown. Putting Penn or fitch as next contender is not exciting nomore and they still wont be match as GSP. Condit is a good striker but will be taken down n controlled there. 

I would be interested to know if a return of Nick Diaz could be a potential threat for GSP?


----------



## <M>MA (Nov 20, 2006)

Diaz would also get taken down and controlled.. probably even finished


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

<M>MA said:


> Diaz would also get taken down and controlled.. probably even finished


GSP can't finish Dan Hardy, yet he's going to finish Nick Diaz. Ain't happening.


----------



## duckyou666 (Mar 17, 2011)

Mckeever said:


> GSP can't finish Dan Hardy, yet he's going to finish Nick Diaz. Ain't happening.


Oh yeah, I'm sure GSP hasn't learned from the slight mistakes he made against Hardly. Good call there buddy. :sarcastic12:

I'd like to see Diaz/GSP though. Realistically, Diaz's only advantage in this fight would be his BJJ. But..., I don't see Diaz being strong enough, or quick enough, to get the fight to the ground and finish in top position. Since the ground is Diaz's only asset in this fight, I'm afraid this would be another Jab beatdown like the one Kos suffered.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Yea, Fitch or BJ would be an option.


I like.



> I'm pretty sure he loses both of them.


I dislike.

I actually see him Fitching them both.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

duckyou666 said:


> Oh yeah, I'm sure GSP hasn't learned from the slight mistakes he made against Hardly. Good call there buddy. :sarcastic12:
> 
> I'd like to see Diaz/GSP though. Realistically, Diaz's only advantage in this fight would be his BJJ. But..., I don't see Diaz being strong enough, or quick enough, to get the fight to the ground and finish in top position. Since the ground is Diaz's only asset in this fight, I'm afraid this would be another Jab beatdown like the one Kos suffered.


Diaz just knocked out the best striker at welterweight.

Diaz would beat GSP up on the feet. He has an advantage in the striking imo.

Diaz ins't a top game guy either, he's better on the bottom.

GSP couldn't finish a mentally broken Koscheck with just one eye either. No way he finishes Nick Diaz.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

I reckon if Shields loses, he should go back to Middleweight.


----------



## jenpachi (Apr 21, 2011)

Nick diaz is a solid MMA all rounder and GSP wont have an easy time with him. I do agree he may even have the slight advantage in striking but i dont agree he just beated the best striker in the welter weight division in daley (Thiago Alves?!)

GSP held hardy on the ground but hardy's BJJ is no Nick Diaz BJJ.

The difference in Jake Shield fight compared to GSP vs Diaz is Diaz could put big pressure when striking where he has excellent range and technique and power in his hands, and Shake Shield has great wrestling!


----------



## <M>MA (Nov 20, 2006)

Mckeever said:


> Diaz just knocked out the best striker at welterweight.
> 
> Diaz would beat GSP up on the feet. He has an advantage in the striking imo.
> 
> ...




GSP would beat Diaz wherever the fight went, standing or the ground. Daley had no idea what to do when he had Diaz rocked and on the ground. GSP would capitalize with taking his back or better GnP.


----------



## jenpachi (Apr 21, 2011)

<M>MA said:


> GSP would beat Diaz wherever the fight went, standing or the ground. Daley had no idea what to do when he had Diaz rocked and on the ground. GSP would capitalize with taking his back or better GnP.


What advantage in striking does GSP have other Diaz?

Credit to Diaz's heart and jaw to survive Daley, true; Daley was just swinging and not being methological but thats how he finished his previous fights..juts shows again Diaz is crafty on the ground


----------



## <M>MA (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm saying GSP would out perform Diaz wherever the fight went. He's technical, more athletic, stronger, faster and always has a game plan. I don't see Diaz posing a serious challenge to GSP.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Diaz just knocked out the best striker at welterweight.
> 
> Diaz would beat GSP up on the feet. He has an advantage in the striking imo.
> 
> ...


I think GSP would completely man-handle Nick Diaz. Let's not forget that Diaz was almsot Knocked Out twice by Paul Daley.

I also think GSP would open Diaz up pretty badly and then the ref would have to stop it.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I see only 3 guys at WW who have what it takes to beat Shields. GSP, possibly Koscheck if he worked his wrestling extra hard in his training camp and Thiago Alves as he is very strong and has good enough defensive wrestling to make sure at least some of the fight takes place on the feet where he could TKO jake.

Shields beats everyone else IMO.


----------



## <M>MA (Nov 20, 2006)

I think Diego would be a fun fight with Shields, dunno if he has what it takes to stop Shields but he could probably decision him. He keeps up a frenetic pace and is fairly well rounded.

If Diaz came to the UFC, I'd like to see him fight Koscheck or Alves before fighting GSP. I can't even imagine the amount of trash talk that would transpire in a Koscheck vs Diaz match-up. I think they'd spend most of the fight talking to each other..


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> I see only 3 guys at WW who have what it takes to beat Shields. GSP, possibly Koscheck if he worked his wrestling extra hard in his training camp and Thiago Alves as he is very strong and has good enough defensive wrestling to make sure at least some of the fight takes place on the feet where he could TKO jake.
> 
> Shields beats everyone else IMO.


Fitch is better than Kos and Alves and would beat Shields , and Fitch would actually train his Takedown defence this time.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> Fitch is better than Kos and Alves and would beat Shields , and Fitch would actually train his Takedown defence this time.


This^^ I don't see how Shields could outwrestle Fitch.. No way! In if he has to stand up he is getting dominated.

Same with Kos btw.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> This^^ *I don't see how Shields could outwrestle Fitch.*. No way! In if he has to stand up he is getting dominated.
> 
> Same with Kos btw.


Like this Bob


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Like this Bob


uhhh, ups^^ now I'm the one who gets dominated hihi 

1:0 for you my friend :thumbsup:


the score was best of seven right :confused02: ^^


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

GSP, Fitch, and Alves are ahead of everyone in the division by quite a bit, I don't think Diaz, Shields, Koscheck or anyone comes close to them.

Shields/Koscheck seems reasonable though, GSP's last two opponents, Koscheck will surely be back in time for that fight, right?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

*IF* Jake loses, I think Diego would be Fun fight. Maybe give Kampman a rematch against the loser if he can manage to win one...


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

oldfan said:


> *IF* Jake loses..


you can already cancle out the little if word here bud ;D

unnecessary^^


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> I think he'd beat BJ honestly. BJ isn't the same BJ anymore imo. I think that draw to Fitch took something from him. Had he lost he would've retired I think. I'd much rather see a fight with him and Fitch or Condit. I think he beats condit (not easily, mind you) and loses to Fitch in a closely contested match.


Personally I want to see Condit v Fitch or either of them vs Shields.

Also I think if Shields has a hard time with the cut and gasses again he should go back to MW. More interesting fights for him there imho, Maia, Silva, Sonnen, Okami rematch, Nate.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Like this Bob


Well for starters in MMA the fight would have been stood up for being in active , secondly Fitch had top control for some time and Fitch has improved a hell of alot and has better striking at this point and factor in his cardio which is better than Shields and the vid is 5 mins long and a fight is usual 15 mins involving Fitch :thumb02:

Id still bank of Fitch to quite easily win.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> Well for starters in MMA the fight would have been stood up for being in active , secondly Fitch had top control for some time and Fitch has improved a hell of alot and has better striking at this point and factor in his cardio which is better than Shields and the vid is 5 mins long and a fight is usual 15 mins involving Fitch :thumb02:
> 
> *Id still bank of Fitch to quite easily win*.


me too :wink01:


----------



## strikersrevenge (Nov 20, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbDy34DuypA


----------



## Suarez-PSL (Mar 16, 2011)

I think shields vs Cung Le would be a great fight. If le ever decides to come to the ufc.


----------



## strikersrevenge (Nov 20, 2010)

Usa ! Usa !


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

<M>MA said:


> Who will his next opponent be? We all know if GSP wins he's most likely going to fight Silva and if he loses he'll most likely get a quick rematch.
> 
> But what if Shields loses? Who will/should his next opponent be? Personally, I'd love to see a Penn vs Shields fight. Maybe even Koscheck or Diego Sanchez.


...I think Dana stated that he would make the Anderson/GSP superfight happen provided GSP gets past Shields. I could be wrong but for certain GSP said once he goes to MW, he's not going back to WW...


----------



## <M>MA (Nov 20, 2006)

Heh, if GSP gets by Shields and Silva he'll probably train to become some form of Olympian.. Or become a Doctor and cure Aids and Cancer or land on Mars or something..


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Thought strikersretard had something to offer but it looks like he just wants banned


----------



## Suarez-PSL (Mar 16, 2011)

<M>MA said:


> Heh, if GSP gets by Shields and Silva he'll probably train to become some form of Olympian.. Or become a Doctor and cure Aids and Cancer or land on Mars or something..


 Ha! yeah seriously what else is there to do besides like eliminate world poverty or find bigfoot?


----------



## joey.jupiter (Apr 7, 2010)

GSP is awesome but so is Diaz. People need to stop saying GSP will destroy Diaz because you are running the risk of looking very stupid. They said he wouldn't be able to outstrike Daley and he did, this is one example of many where he's proven himself one of the best. The reason GSP and Diaz is a dream match is because it isn't cleancut, it really could go either way.


----------



## Suarez-PSL (Mar 16, 2011)

joey.jupiter said:


> GSP is awesome but so is Diaz. People need to stop saying GSP will destroy Diaz because you are running the risk of looking very stupid. They said he wouldn't be able to outstrike Daley and he did, this is one example of many where he's proven himself one of the best. The reason GSP and Diaz is a dream match is because it isn't cleancut, it really could go either way.


 Im sorry man but I would have to disagree. Dont get me wrong I think Diaz is one of the most underrated and underapriciated fighters in MMA. However theres just no way he can beat GSP unless he gets in a lucky punch. A strong chin and tons of heart can only get you so far against such a technicaly sound fighter as GSP.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

I could care **** all for who he fights next at WW. If he loses he needs to move up to MW. Shields vs Sonnen is a fight I would *LOVE* to see.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Suarez-PSL said:


> Im sorry man but I would have to disagree. Dont get me wrong I think Diaz is one of the most underrated and underapriciated fighters in MMA. However theres just no way he can beat GSP unless he gets in a lucky punch. A strong chin and tons of heart can only get you so far against such a technicaly sound fighter as GSP.


In todays system yes GSP can lay on him for five rounds. If the fight continued until there was a sub,KO/Tko(no cuts) or a fighter unable to continue i.e Royce Saku Diaz would win. The only way to beat Diaz has been to lay on him. Yes he was KO'd a long long time ago when he was very green. But h'es pretty much had to be decisioned to lose.


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

lol no, he'll get corner stoppage like BJ did if there was no round limit.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Pound&Mound said:


> lol no, he'll get corner stoppage like BJ did if there was no round limit.


Agreeing with this guy. Diaz has nothing on the George.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Well it depends if he wants to stay at WW or move up to MW. Personaly I see MW as a better class for him and would like to see him fight silva. But my guess is at WW he would get BJ at MW he would get Nate or bisping givin sonnon does not return. He possibly could fight silva if gsp doesn't For some reason


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> Agreeing with this guy. Diaz has nothing on the George.


That's really hard to say, and to just say this is exactly what would happen is pretty ignorant if not outright stupid. Both guys have insane cardio, no doubt. But who's to say Diaz would quit before GSP, there is literally no way too tell. The only thing that's for sure without a round limit and those two is that if it was stopped on the stool, it would be really really late. I don't see either guy no answering the bell, I would put money on a fight like that going longer than Saku Gracie.


----------



## jenpachi (Apr 21, 2011)

RustyRenegade said:


> Agreeing with this guy. Diaz has nothing on the George.


Second that


----------



## <M>MA (Nov 20, 2006)

He probably will come to the UFC if Shields loses and moves up to MW..


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

For some reason I don't want to see him against Alves or Penn, maybe because they are both exciting fighters that I like & don't want to see Shields make a boring blanket-party out of those fighters, even if they would win it would probably be an ugly fight. Same goes for Condit.
I wan't Condit vs Alves and put Shields against Kos or Fitch. IMO Kos makes the most sence of all.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

If Diaz would be able to defeat George Saint Pierre, I might as well stop watching the Sport.. cause whats the point I'm asking?


----------



## jenpachi (Apr 21, 2011)

BobbyCooper said:


> If Diaz would be able to defeat George Saint Pierre, I might as well stop watching the Sport.. cause whats the point I'm asking?


It will once agan define anything can happen in this sport.

If GSP lose to Shields, that would be one of the biggest upset if not biggest


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

jenpachi said:


> It will once agan define anything can happen in this sport.
> 
> If GSP lose to Shields, that would be one of the biggest upset if not biggest


If Shields beats GSP I might as well stop watching it..


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> If Shields beats GSP I might as well stop watching it..


Are you serious?:confused02:

If I were that certain of who will win I would lose interest fast.

War Jake


and Randy


----------



## jenpachi (Apr 21, 2011)

oldfan said:


> Are you serious?:confused02:
> 
> If I were that certain of who will win I would lose interest fast.
> 
> ...


Sometimes you just know that guy will get beaten up, like if crocop carry on fighting. But in this case, total domination GSP!!!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Are you serious?:confused02:
> 
> If I were that certain of who will win I would lose interest fast.
> 
> ...


If these guys win there fights.. then I don't see the point anymore.. 

the sport must be completely rigged then!!!


----------



## <M>MA (Nov 20, 2006)

It's in the UFC's best interest that GSP wins this fight. He's a great ambassador for the sport and a superfight with AS would be the biggest PPV draw yet.


----------



## Ciaci (Feb 9, 2011)

*Give him Nate Marquardt*

If Shields loses, why not give him Nate the Great; both guys are good wrestlers who are / have been natural MWs. I like the match up stylistically.


----------



## <M>MA (Nov 20, 2006)

That's a good match, toss up on who wins that one. Nate has good stand up but I think Shields could pull a Sonnen on him and decision him or submit him on the ground.


----------



## jenpachi (Apr 21, 2011)

Ciaci said:


> If Shields loses, why not give him Nate the Great; both guys are good wrestlers who are / have been natural MWs. I like the match up stylistically.


Been a big fan of Nate, great all round mma fighter but he has been a little tentative during his previous fights. I think he should have a couple of test fights before title contension.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

When Shields loses let him fight Fitch or Kos. Both are guys who would cement if he is cream of the crop (top 5) WW or not. Fitch is out for a bit so Kos may be a better candidate.

Also for fun, let him fight Condit and give Condit a chance to fight him now that Condit is about 1000% better than when they first fought.


----------



## strikersrevenge (Nov 20, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> Thought strikersretard had something to offer but it looks like he just wants banned


you look like a retard and your jeep sucks too. you don't know me. i posted the link because it's a epic song and it fits this fight. your just mad cause you look like u do and u cant afford a big truck.


----------



## <M>MA (Nov 20, 2006)

^ wtf?..


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Alves....provided he beats Story.


----------



## bjjmatmop (Nov 29, 2010)

I think Penn vs. Shields would be a great matchup. The timing doesn't seem to workout though unless BJ wants to take a long layoff. I'd love to see GSP take out Nick Diaz after Shields, just to shut him up for one second. I'm torn about Diaz boxing because on one hand I want to see MMA represent itself well in boxing, but then I'd love to see Diaz get KO'd..tough one.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> Shields would put a grappling clinic on Fitch. I'd want to see that.



No Doubt.



BobbyCooper said:


> I think GSP would completely man-handle Nick Diaz. Let's not forget that Diaz was almsot Knocked Out twice by Paul Daley.
> 
> I also think GSP would open Diaz up pretty badly and then the ref would have to stop it.


Man handle Diaz?? Not even close.. Diaz would outstrike GSP without a doubt. He'd can take any strike Georges throws at him.. Can Georges take any strike Nick DIaz lands and walk out of a round??

And if it hits the ground he'll need to be wary of Nicks submission game.. Only think Georges has to offer Nick in this fight is a strong top game....

lol @ Georges manhandling Nick



***** de Amigo said:


> Id still bank of Fitch to quite easily win.


Who has ever quite easily beat Jake Shields???


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Man handle Diaz?? Not even close.. Diaz would outstrike GSP without a doubt.




hahaha... seriously dude you've been sounding sort of irrational lately. Do you know a lot about striking? Because GSP is the best striker at welterweight, period. Better than Diaz, better than Alves, better than Penn, better than anyone at welterweight and this is coming from a huge Alves fan. 


Can you even picture Diaz trying some of the signature striking techniques of GSP? Like the superman jab to leg kick? The leg sweep when someone tries to check? The clinic he put on Koscheck was 100x more impressive than Daley vs. Diaz and much more technical as well.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> No Doubt.


 Boils down to wrestling and neither guy overly impressed in there last fights in that department.




> Man handle Diaz?? Not even close.. Diaz would outstrike GSP without a doubt. He'd can take any strike Georges throws at him.. Can Georges take any strike Nick DIaz lands and walk out of a round??


 Without a doubt? I don't see where the confidence comes from considering GSP outstruck BJ who is a better striker than Diaz IMO. Diaz tries to walk through a bunch of strikers and blasts them back, GSP hits and avoids getting hit. Daley, Cyborg those guys don't avoid being punched in the face, Diaz hasn't been out striking his opponents he has been winning a battle of wills ala Chris Leben just with better technique. That is a game GSP won't play.


> And if it hits the ground he'll need to be wary of Nicks submission game.. Only think Georges has to offer Nick in this fight is a strong top game....


Who has Diaz really beat? Daley is overrated, Cyborg is mediocre, a well past his prime Frank Shamrock? Mach? Really GSP is better in every aspect than anyone Diaz has beat, he is a better grappler than anyone Diaz has fought, a better striker, a far better wrestler and an all around better athlete. Diaz isn't a great fighter, great fighters aren't routinely hanging in by a thread against mediocre fighters. 





> Who has ever quite easily beat Jake Shields???


Ask me again Sunday.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

GSP would do terrifying things to Nick in my opinion. Actually it's not an opinion, it's a fact.


----------



## Suarez-PSL (Mar 16, 2011)

Life B Ez said:


> In todays system yes GSP can lay on him for five rounds. If the fight continued until there was a sub,KO/Tko(no cuts) or a fighter unable to continue i.e Royce Saku Diaz would win. The only way to beat Diaz has been to lay on him. Yes he was KO'd a long long time ago when he was very green. But h'es pretty much had to be decisioned to lose.


 Thats a good point. I didnt look at it like that before.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

<M>MA said:


> I can't even imagine the amount of trash talk that would transpire in a Koscheck vs Diaz match-up. I think they'd spend most of the fight talking to each other..


I think they could even do it under WWE banner :confused03: there would be more words than punches


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> hahaha... seriously dude you've been sounding sort of irrational lately. Do you know a lot about striking? Because GSP is the best striker at welterweight, period. Better than Diaz, better than Alves, better than Penn, better than anyone at welterweight and this is coming from a huge Alves fan.
> 
> 
> Can you even picture Diaz trying some of the signature striking techniques of GSP? Like the superman jab to leg kick? The leg sweep when someone tries to check? The clinic he put on Koscheck was 100x more impressive than Daley vs. Diaz and much more technical as well.


Diaz would TKO Alves within two rounds and he would beat GSP up on the feet too.

Diaz has the best punching combinations in the game, period.

GSP's striking looks that much better because of his take downs and wrestling. His ability to mix up the strikes with the take downs and time them perfectly is second to none. His opponents never ever know what his plan is. Is he going to strike with me? Is the take down coming in a minute? He confuses them, he throws them off their game, makes them hesitant, gunshy.

If you threw GSP in there in a strictly kickboxing match with Daley/Alves/Diaz, he would lose 8 times out of 10 against all of them.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Man handle Diaz?? Not even close.. Diaz would outstrike GSP without a doubt. He'd can take any strike Georges throws at him.. *Can Georges take any strike Nick DIaz lands and walk out of a round??*
> 
> And if it hits the ground he'll need to be wary of Nicks submission game.. Only think Georges has to offer Nick in this fight is a strong top game....
> 
> lol @ Georges manhandling Nick


If Diaz is foolish enough to try to throw one of his sloopy hands :laugh: then GSP would PowerSlam him to the ground and open him up with elbows until Diaz is a bloody mess and the ref needs to come in and stop it after the first 5 minutes are over.

Honestly I don't think we will see any striking at all here unfortunetly, cause GSP is just to smart for somebody like Diaz.

But if they would standup, I don't see anyway how GSP wouldn't find his target in every single punch.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

BobbyCooper said:


> Honestly I don't think we will see any striking at all here unfortunetly, cause GSP is just to smart for somebody like Diaz.


This, I think GSP would win this fight before it ever begins, just playing with Diaz mind.

Diaz "smacktalk" could be easily turned around by someone as smart as GSP.

Physically, Diaz might have the tools to beat GSP. But GSP has it all, talent, skills, hard work and brains. And I don't see Diaz having what it takes to make up for the lack of brain. 

as I see it, it's the opposite of GSP vs Silva where the gap might be in technique and skill, here the gap is the brain.

Even if they had equivalent skillsets (which I highly doubt), just like the bigger/stronger guy wins in such a matchup, here it would be the matter of the smarter guy winning.

But again, I still believe GSP's standup to be way ahead of Diaz's to begin with.

just as I can hardly see GSP winning against Silva, I can hardly see Diaz winning against GSP. I just don't know what he could do that wouldn't be neutralized by GSP, and certainly not the striking.


----------



## joey.jupiter (Apr 7, 2010)

Though he may not come across as someone that bright, Diaz has tremendous discipline like Joe Rogan pointed out once and that in itself is an intelligence. In many ways that makes him very similar to GSP and its only their styles that vary. Yet both meet the demands of the other fighter, you know it would be GSP who would have problems dealing with the unorthodox Diaz. The trash talking only seems to motivate Diaz, you're smart not to engage with him.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> If Diaz is foolish enough to try to throw one of his sloopy hands :laugh: then GSP would PowerSlam him to the ground and open him up with elbows until Diaz is a bloody mess and the ref needs to come in and stop it after the first 5 minutes are over.
> 
> Honestly I don't think we will see any striking at all here unfortunetly, cause GSP is just to smart for somebody like Diaz.
> 
> But if they would standup, I don't see anyway how GSP wouldn't find his target in every single punch.


Bobby stop antagonizing people, we all know Diaz would OWN GSP standing, not only is Diaz just as skilled at striking he has all the advantages, reach, hight, hand speed. 

I dont think this fight would stay on the feet and I think it would all boil down to can Diaz sub GSP? And with five rounds I think he can.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

The concept that GSP is only good standing because he threatens with take-downs is a ridiculous misnomer. The funny part is, people will discredit his take-downs by saying he's only good because he threatens standing.


GSP started as a striking machine. He has the best jab in MMA, the best superman punch, and his combos are way better than Diaz' sloppy looping hooks and body shots.


Diaz didn't even clearly outstrike Daley but GSP has outstruck Penn, Alves, Hardy, Koscheck etc. 

Hell even Koscheck landed just fine on Daley when the fight was standing.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> The concept that GSP is only good standing because he threatens with take-downs is a ridiculous misnomer. The funny part is, people will discredit his take-downs by saying he's only good because he threatens standing.
> 
> 
> GSP started as a striking machine. He has the best jab in MMA, the best superman punch, and his combos are way better than Diaz' sloppy looping hooks and body shots.
> ...


GSP is good standing, very good, but in strictly kick boxing rules he would lose to the elite strikers of the division, I'd bet money on it.

He has the best jab in MMA? I wouldn't say so. He has a very good super man and his combos aren't in Diaz' league. Diaz can string together 6-7-8-9 punch combinations together, there isn't another MMA fighter out there that can pull out combinations like that.

When did he out strike Penn? 95 percent of the fight was spent on the ground. It's not like the two of them spent a good few minutes each round boxing and GSP got the better. Same with Hardy and Alves.


----------



## f4rtknock3r (Nov 22, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> The concept that GSP is only good standing because he threatens with take-downs is a ridiculous misnomer. The funny part is, people will discredit his take-downs by saying he's only good because he threatens standing.
> 
> 
> GSP started as a striking machine. He has the best jab in MMA, the best superman punch, and his combos are way better than Diaz' sloppy looping hooks and body shots.
> ...



when did gsp outstrike any of these guys except Koscheck which he has a crappy stand-up game anyway? He took Penn, Alves, and Hard and kept them down the whole time. did you see how messed up Gsp face was the first time he fought penn.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm not gonna continue this discussion until you guys rewatch some of those fights. He even dropped Alves, I believe the only man to ever do it.


He's got a huge reach (76", longer than Diaz even) and works insane angles. His superman to lowkick step out is ridiculous, a combination that Diaz isn't anywhere near athletic enough to pull off IMO.




edit: tried to find some of the fight videos for you guys but they're so elusive, they basically don't exist online.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> *He's got a huge reach (76", longer than Diaz even)* and works insane angles. His superman to lowkick step out is ridiculous, a combination that Diaz isn't anywhere near athletic enough to pull off IMO.


Only real comment on this is that the whole reach concept in MMA is null pretty much. Only because they measure fingertip to fingertip, which means nothing in actual reach. The width of your chest doesn't affect anything. That's why Diaz seems to have the reach on everyone even when he doesn't, his arms are actually longer. I wish they would measure shoulder to fingertip and really show what someones reach is.


----------

